# Good Techno/Hardcore Bands



## Zeik Etherwolf (Aug 10, 2010)

I like The Bunny The Bear, BMTH, Renard, and Asking Alexandria


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 10, 2010)

The Yellow Magic Orchestra


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 10, 2010)

Ill agree with ya on Asking Alexandria... even though I started to dislike them.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 11, 2010)

good techno/hardcore? HAVE I GOT SOMETHING FOR YOU, OP! some techno and some hardcore!

Alesana - "Ambrosia"
Alexisonfire - "Drunks, Lovers, Sinners and Saints"
Before Their Eyes - "Life Was All A Dream"
Blood on the Dance Floor - "Designed to Kill"
Breathe Carolina - "Show Me Yours"
Breathe Carolina - "I Have to Go Return Some Video Tapes"
Breathe Carolina - "Hello Fascination"
Chiodos - "Bulls Make Money, Bears Make Money, Pigs Get Slaughtered"
DJ Sharpnel - "World Sound"
Dope Stars Inc - "Fast and Beautiful"
Foxy Shazam! - "The French Passion of Animality Opera
Ice Nine Kills - "The Greatest Story Ever Told
Iwrestledabearonce - "Tastes Like Kevin Bacon"
MC Chris - "Older Crowd"
the Medic Droid - "Fscene8"
Of Mice & Men - "Second and Sebring"

i'll link more as i think of them


----------



## Hir (Aug 11, 2010)

erm


they're not bands

bands play instruments

they are groups



fuck you and your heresy >:c


----------



## Usarise (Aug 11, 2010)

Combo of the two!

Blood Stain Child.
[yt]2oi-8xl7uZs[/yt]


----------



## Taralack (Aug 11, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> erm
> 
> 
> they're not bands
> ...


 
^ lol this

There's no such thing as a techno band, just artists. :V


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Aug 13, 2010)

[yt]iJWaTOjxurg[/yt]
[yt]XwNu-SabJBI[/yt]
[yt]qv9Nvgj9Bpo[/yt]




DarkNoctus said:


> erm
> 
> 
> they're not bands
> ...


 
Those are mostly bands they're talking about, just bands with a synth player.


----------



## coward67 (Aug 17, 2010)

Aw Yeah man like, angerfist, dutch hunters or some shit like that, all pretty good.
Know any good happy hardcore peoples?


----------



## Aden (Aug 17, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> Those are mostly bands they're talking about, just bands with a synth player.


 
Oh boy crabcore


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 17, 2010)

BMTH!!!! I saw them. almost got killed! >.< 
Alesana (kinda whiny)
Suicide Silence?
Bayside?
I know more but eh...


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Aug 19, 2010)

TrinityWolfess said:


> BMTH!!!! I saw them. almost got killed! >.<


 
HAH! One of the main reasons I wanted to go to Warped Tour this year(didn't get to though) was to crowd kill all the scene twats that swarm the edge of the pit during BMTH's set.

On the topic of crowd killing, I seen the Thrash and Burn Tour last Friday. My eyeball has a cut on it and my vision is still blurred in my left eye. To make this relevant to the topic, I discovered an amazing progressive/experimental metal band that was on the last few dates of Thrash and Burn. Shit blew my fucking mind.

http://www.myspace.com/lastchancetoreason


----------

